# كتابة مقترحات المشاريععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع



## ahmadd (20 ديسمبر 2006)

:5: السلام عليكم

the attacehd file is about propsal writing, hopefully the benefits for all

best wishes to all with a good health:5: 

_Eng Ahmad Ali_

If it moves, it is Mechanical Engineering. 
If it is static, it is Civil Engineering.
If it smells, it is Chemical Engineering.
If it is invisible, it is Electrical Engineering.
If it types, it is Computer Engineering.

And if you can’t imagine it,
It is Industrial Engineering.


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*مع التقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المفروض على كل مهندس أن يتقن كتابة مقترحات المشاريع والمادة التي قدمتها قيمة جدا

بارك الله بك م. أحمد ​


----------



## BASSAMSARHAN (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بك م. أحمد


----------



## صناعي1 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الملف القيم


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ههااييلل (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ارججججججججججججججججو المسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعده
بخصوص مشروع مشاكل الة التغليف باسم tevopharm
حيث تنتج سكراب كبير نتجة 
1 المواد التغليف البلاستكية
2 اللا لة
3-المنتج
حيث السكراب ينتج من نهاية اللالة عند السكاكين نتيجة عدم الدقة في
1الحرارة
2الضغط
3السرعه
الرجوووووووووووووووووووو من مشرفي المراسالة و الافادة


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loverone (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,

THANKS,
Good Luck


----------



## ع الزناتي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

